# GrouperKing’s Shrimp Gumbo



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Made gumbo using a recipe I saw on the forum a couple weeks ago (GrouperKing Shrimp Gumbo). Assuming this is PompanoKing’s recipe? Pretty dang good!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

that looks great! Pompanoking is a hell of a cook ! ill destroy anything he makes except his grilled steaks!🤣


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn that looks good


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yummm. i've got the rice.
jack


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Man!!! That looks awesome.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Going to try that tomorrow. Looks awesome.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't been to the recipe section in quite a while now, so I just saw this. I'm glad that you liked it....now I suddenly want some gumbo. Hey Halo , I no longer use Dale's on my steaks but......I still cook'em well done !...so I guess I still get a strike call on that. Lol ! But back to the gumbo, I guess that I'm going to have to go get some shrimp and crab in the next couple of days and make it happen. The gumbo in the picture looks so good that I can almost smell it.


----------

